
Walmart to Limit Ammunition Sales After Mass Shooting at El Paso Store - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/03/business/walmart-guns-ammunition-sales.html
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-gun-buying-review-
vi...](https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-gun-buying-review-virginia-
store-2019-8)

